
Tesla is impossible to value - Bonge
http://www.businessinsider.com/tesla-is-impossible-to-value-2017-8?IR=T
======
sunstone
Sure, and the poster boy for this is Amazon. But if in 1998 Walmart executives
had had the insight to recognize that a competitor with much lower costs (just
like themselves previously) would be worth competing with directly, well
Amazon wouldn't have been the stellar investment it's been.

Will Tesla be as lucky with clueless competitors? Unlikely but, nevertheless
will Tesla justify it's current valuation? Probably. Hedging on Musk's
continued unabated abilities would be a good idea.

------
Aron
I value them at far higher than the market does. See? Not impossible. My
valuation comes from intuiting that they will succeed and go on to selling 5M
vehicles a year, with industry leading margins because of the embedded
software premiums and supply/demand imbalance. Also they have a decent
probability at getting a large chunk of the TaaS economy which itself looks
inevitable and worth trillions. But yeah, if you want to use 2017 P/E, good
luck.

------
EmmEff
Then stop trying... let them prove or disprove themselves and we'll go from
there.

